
Show HN: PC app for consuming YouTube in moderation - nassimslab1
https://nassimslab.itch.io/quick-playlist-for-youtube
======
nassimslab1
I've made a PC app that provides an isolated environment for watching YouTube
videos by putting them in versatile playlist. This means that you're not
exposed to recommendations, comments and so on because they're too addictive.

